# Australia ' s post tour extension advice



## lanhvht (Oct 7, 2011)

I and my partner will be visiting Australia in the beginning of 2012 and found classic 12 days itinerary and we have 7 days more in Australia, what you would suggest to visit for post tour extension. thank you in advance! 


Day 1. Arrive Sydney. G'day! Upon arrival you will be met and transferred to your hotel. The rest of the day is at leisure.

Day 2. Sydney sightseeing. This morning during your guided walking tour of the historic Rocks area, you will enjoy views of the harbour and see historic buildings and sandstone stairs whilst wandering through the many alleyways. Your guide will tell you the story of the settlement of New South Wales. An afternoon city tour past the Opera House, Botanical Gardens and the southern beaches including Bondi.

Day 3. Sydney. Your cruise of Sydney Harbour today includes stops at the Rocks, Opera House, Watson's Bay and Taronga Zoo. Your ticket is flexible enabling you to take any of the 8 daily departures, spending as long as you wish at each stop before rejoining the cruise. Entrance to the Taronga Zoo, where you can see many native animals including kangaroos and koalas, is included in your ticket.

This evening is free to enjoy Sydney. (Alternatively you can take the overnight train to Melbourne – please ask for details).

Day 4. Sydney to Melbourne. Transfer to the airport today for your short flight from Sydney to Melbourne (airfare not included). An early morning arrival gives you a full day at leisure to enjoy this cosmopolitan city. Melbourne is a great place for shopping! Go for a tram ride or visit the casino. Tonight try one of Melbourne's BYOB restaurants or the Tramcar Restaurant.

Day 5. Melbourne sightseeing and Penguin Parade. This morning's sightseeing tour takes you to cathedrals, parks, gardens and historic landmarks. An afternoon tour to Phillip Island to see the world renowned "Little Penguin Parade".

Day 6. Melbourne to Ayers Rock. This morning you are transferred to the airport for your flight to Ayers Rock. This afternoon tour the nearby Olgas and afterwards watch the spectacular sunset over "The Rock".

Day 7. Ayers Rock to Kings Canyon. This morning is spent visiting the area with time to climb the Rock if you wish. You'll hear some of the Aboriginal mythology and legends which surround this region. In the afternoon depart for Kings Canyon.

Day 8. Kings Canyon to Alice Springs. This morning you have the chance to explore Kings Canyon, one of the most spectacular gorges in the Northern Territory. In the afternoon travel to the legendary "A town like Alice".

Day 9. Alice Springs to Cairns. Today is at leisure until you are transferred to the airport for your flight to Cairns. Upon arrival you will be met and transferred to your hotel.

Day 10. Great Barrier Reef. Today visit the Outer Barrier Reef. There will be time for a swim (snorkel or dive) and to view the abundant sea life from the underwater observatory and see the beautiful coral from a glass bottom boat. L

Day 11. Kuranda & Aboriginal Experience. Board the Kuranda train for a scenic ride to Kuranda, famous for its markets. Travel into the towering rainforest on an amphibious army duck. Enjoy an Aussie barbecue lunch and an authentic Aboriginal cultural performance under the canopy of the rainforest. Experience a "Dreamtime" walk with an Aboriginal guide. Throw a boomerang and see Australian native animals including koalas and kangaroos and enjoy a ride on Skyrail. L

Day 12. Depart Cairns. At leisure until you are transferred to the airport


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

In Melbourne you must do the Tram restaurant - amazing!
Maybe add Perth. It depends what you're after. You could come inland and see the bush, or go to the coast. Byron bay is beautiful. You could even hop over to New Zealand. I'm no help there is too much to do!!!


----------

